

Teachers union tries to block online courses - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/cloud-computing/212999/university-california-teacher-union-block-online-courses

======
jaypreneur
The problem is no one wants a change in the status quo. I hate unions.
Although I believe they do have their benefits, they have gotten out of
hand...

